# AMD socket s1g2 vs s1



## Strokes

My HP DV6605us had a S1 socket and I want a new processor. I now have a AMD 1.8Ghz Athlon x2 TK-55 with a 2 x 256 KiB L2 cache. I want a new processor and the AMD ZM-86 looked good. I read everywhere that it is a S1 socket processor, but at provantage.com it said it is a S1G2 socket: 
http://www.digitalspyders.com/store...ile/other-cpu/amd-tmzm86dam23gg-p-232243.html
I assume the G2 is a generation 2. I ran CPUZ and it said my socket is a S1 (638). 
So my question is "whats the difference between a S1 socket and a S1G2 socket? or is there a difference at all?"


----------



## Strokes

well, does anyone here know?


----------



## Strokes

Can anyone at least give me some advice? Either on where I can find an answer or something?


----------



## Twist86

Sadly I don't think anyone can help you here....I never even heard of that socket before this post.


----------



## Strokes

Alright. I'll try another forum for this. Thanks.


----------



## 2048Megabytes

I would look up processor specifications that are S1 socket and look up S1G2 socket processors and also compare the specifications.  Post the model numbers here and ask any questions about the different models of processors.


----------



## Strokes

I cant find any difference. Maybe there is none because all the S1 socket processors on the AMD website say "S1" socket and on some other sites say S1G2. Oh well, i tried.


----------



## tempWIZ

*s1g1 vs s1g2*

hopefully this will help,

brief web search shows s1 generation 2 changed improved some voltage grids

s1g1 cpus look like they will run on g2 but cpus for g2 will not run on g1's

of course i dont know if anyone aside from the design group is going to know for sure...


----------

